# De - Turbo my car



## Geklor (Apr 24, 2008)

I have Nissan Gazelle with a CA18 turbo motor and a T28 turbo + intercooler. Being on my P plates i was wondering if it is possible to remove the turbo without any harm to the engine? i would like to also keep the turbo to put back on once i get my full liscence, any help would be great.


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

Naw no prob you can remove it but you wil have to retune the ecu and most likly put smaller injectors or its going to run like crap.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

plouche said:


> Naw no prob you can remove it but you wil have to retune the ecu and most likly put smaller injectors or its going to run like crap.


dont have to retune anything, the non boosted maps of the ECU are already tuned for that engine and those injectors. Its a turbo engine, but rund most of the time without boost.


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh I see my mistake.


----------

